# Considering New 250Rs



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

My fist post here. Great forum. I've read almost every post.

I am about to pull the trigger on a 2010 250RS from lakeshore RV. Nobody seems able to beat their price.

My Q's
Why did all of you choose an Outback over other trailers?

Are there any Achilles Heels of the 210/230/250 models? (other than the delam)

Anything I should be concerned about buying from Lakshore when I live in Helena, MT?


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

LTCMontana said:


> My fist post here. Great forum. I've read almost every post.
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on a 2010 250RS from lakeshore RV. Nobody seems able to beat their price.
> 
> ...


First off, welcome to the forum. I assume by your name and avatar you are an LTC (Air Force?) - I am a retired Army COL. We recently purchased a 2009 210rs. We liked the floorplan, and no other company could come close for the quality and features at the price. I also like the idea of having the living space of a much larger trailer with the rear slide. We upgraded from a hybrid, and the hard slide is really nice, although we have lost that "tent camping" feel. I have spoken to several rv techs re. delam and they all indicate it is not as common as implied on this forum and not the end of the world. It is, it appears, a cosmetic issue not a structural issue for the most part. Personally, I think it is more a factor of heat than moisture considering where the severe delamination cases seem to be concentrated in the country, but that is my opinion. My only concern with buying from an out of state dealer is service. I also don't see how Lakeshore could have beaten the price I got on the 210 which was a leftover the dealer had to get rid of before he could get in the 2010's. Having been in business for myself, I know it is a bit of a slap in the face when someone expects service on something purchased from another dealer because they got a cheaper price, and I wonder if some of the issues some people have with warranty service is because of this. Are you somewhat handy? This can be beneficial when little issues pop up that need to be taken care of. I have also noticed that some of the warranty complaints posted seem, to me, to be simple things that I usually correct myself rather than pull it into the dealership, which is a 45 minute drive for me. Several have slammed Keystone on this forum, but so far I have found the construction and materials to be very good. I should point out, however, that we did buy at the end of the season and thus far have only used it in the driveway, so I am sure more experienced Outback owners can give you more insight. Montana is a beautiful state, and I have been there many times. It is also the home of KOA, I believe. Hope you have many happy camping adventures regardless of your ultimate camper choice.


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome!!

We bought a 2009 250rs last May and we love it. The floor plan, specifically the big king bed and the full dinette, was what really sold us. Also the length was perfect for my TV and my property. Ths interior seemed to far superior to any other model we looked at.

My friend, "Joonbee", turn me onto this site, which I must of read just about every post prior to buying our Outback. I think this site was probably what really pushed me towards the Outback. Free tech support from real campers!!

After 1 season with our 250rs, we only had one issue, which was the rear slide support bracket came off, but the dealer fixed it without any issues. I did not buy from Lakeshore, as I have a delaer within a 1/2 hour of my house in NJ.

Good luck!

Sean


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I purchased from out of state and had no problems. In my case Holman undercut Lakeshore due to them clearing out an old model. I had no warranty problems that would have encouraged me to take it back to the dealer. I did end up with a damaged skirt (watch out for gas pumps







) and when that I happened, Holman sold me new skirting and shipped it to me. Installed it myself and was back to good as new. I guess my main point is that if dealer service is very important to you, you might want to buy local (negotiating with Lakeshore's quote in hand and accounting for transportation costs). If you're not intimidated by the thought of having to tighten screws, etc, just go for it!


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

LTCMontana said:


> My fist post here. Great forum. I've read almost every post.
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on a 2010 250RS from lakeshore RV. Nobody seems able to beat their price.
> 
> ...


Welcome
Outlet Rv in Fargo North Dakota is closer and might be cheaper.
I bought from there and I live in Canada.
you will have no problem bring it back to Montana.
Email me if you need more info.
Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I drove to Lakeshore from Oregon....now that is a LONG drive. I saved about $7,000...after factoring in fuel.

They are great to work with and I'd buy from again...even with the drive.


----------

